# Selling original at gallery & making prints



## Alwclarke (May 19, 2016)

Hi, this is my first post so I hope this is the right forum. 
I am about to have a peice of my work displayed in a gallery, with the opportunity to sell my work. I was wondering what the etiquette is when it comes to selling original peices and whether I can keep a copy of the work to create prints from in the future? 
I hope my question makes sense. 
Thank you
Amy


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

yes you can, and they can't make copies because even after they buy it you still own it until 70 years after you die
you can sell them reproduction rights to make more money


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Very true. People buy your original piece, but unless they also arrange to buy the copyrighted image, it's still yours.

That being said, if you're currently selling prints, especially online, it's good manners to let the gallery know that. It might be a courtesy to remove them, at least temporarily, until your gallery piece either sells or is returned to you. Ask the gallery owner how they feel. 

And taking it further, some sites like Red Bubble and Fine Art America will put your art on t-shirts, phone covers, shower curtains, coffee cups, etc. Use them with caution. This can affect how others, including curated art stores (where artists are selected for admission), view you as a serious artist.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Can we see your work?


----------



## Alwclarke (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for all your help. That all makes alot of sense. Are there any good websites which explain the copywrite laws for an artist? 
Ive attached a montage of some of my recent work. 
Thanks again
Amy


----------



## Alwclarke (May 19, 2016)

Attached image.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful pieces. Welcome to the forum.


----------

